# Arne Nordheim



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

I am a few discs into a Nordheim trip of sorts, and I have concluded that he shall require a guestbook. Discuss.

Seems like a very multi-faceted composer.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been following the releases of Arne Nordheim's music from Norwegian labels for almost 20 years.

I got started in collecting Nordheim with labels such as Aurora Contemporary and Simax.










My favorite works include "Spur" for accordion and orchestra (1975) and his Violin Concerto (on BIS).

A more recent album on Simax is perhaps the most representative of his career:

http://www.grappa.no/no/simax-classics/epitaffio/


----------

